# Notebook Gateway NV59c (acer) falla rara



## lucaspalomba (Ago 26, 2011)

Buenas noches muchachos, esta vez los molestos por que mi notebook empezo de la nada, osea de un dia para el otro a no cargar la bateria mas del 86% carga hasta ahi y no sube mas, y la luz de carga no cambia de color , windows acusa que esta cargando y conectado pero no sube de carga, estuve intentando buscar informacion pero hay muy poco en la web y esta falla aparecio en otros modelos de la marca pero no en este modelo.
Les agradeceria si me pudieran tirar una mano y poder resolver este problema raro y que quede asentado en el foro..Muchas gracias Lucas


----------



## Mauricio Almanza (Sep 2, 2011)

"Googleando" encontré que la batería podría estar descalibrada y para calibrarla lo que decía es que hay que descargarla completan y luego cargarla nuevamente. Y repetirlo una vez más.... con tal de que se calibre, ah y que no funcionaba siempre

Pero lo malo malo es que las baterías de los notebook son de ion litio y si estas se descargan completamente acortan su vida util.

quiza te sirva


----------



## lucaspalomba (Sep 8, 2011)

Ya la he calibrado y no logro hacerla funcionar con respecto a las baterias de ion litio, no poseen efecto memoria y electronicamente evitan que la descarges de totalmente ya que esto , como vos bien decis podria afectarla.Saludos muchas gracias por ayudar y estoy a la espera de mas ayuda muchas gracias!!


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 8, 2011)

Pues yo tengo una gateway mx6945m y si entras al menu de la BIOS encuentras una opcion que dice Calibracion de bateria, se tarda como 15 minutos


----------



## lucaspalomba (Sep 9, 2011)

Buen dia compañero te comento que tengo una bios insyde v1.16 que fue actualizada por mi ya que lei en algunos lugares que esto podria solucionar la falla,la bios original era la insyde v1.06..quizas alla algun fix para la bateria pero no lo se muchas gracias y estoy a la espera de mas ayuda...muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2011)

¿ Probaste con otra batería como para descartar un problema dentro de esa ?


----------



## lucaspalomba (Sep 9, 2011)

Si lo raro , es que dia a dia va cayendo la carga de apoqiito es decir que si la descargo y la vuelvo a cargar va cargando cada vez menos , utilice el everest para medir tensiones y cargas noto que el nivel de desgaste es del 8% dentro de lo normal por el tiempo que tiene pero la bateria le cuesta mucho llegar a el 70% y a veces no llega .. noto que dia a dia el nivel de carga en la bateria va en retroceso va cayendo los Watts/Hora, actualmente no llega a los 30W hora , donde con el nivel de desgaste y todo tendria que estar por arriba de los 40W.le adjunto imagenes de las mediciones


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 9, 2011)

Puede estar pasando que la bateria este averiada, prueba a usar tu compu sin conectarla a la corriente hasta que la bateria se agote, no te preocupes estas baterias incluyen circuitos especiales que evitan la descarga total de las baterias, luego de que se haya apagado la compu conectala a la corriente y no prendas la compu hasta que el foco indique que ya se cargo, si despues de esto no prende la compu es decir la bateria no carga mas, lo mas probable es que la bateria haya muerto lentamente, a veces suele pasar que la gente usa las compus con la bateria puesta y conectada a la corriente electrica lo cual hasta cierto punto es malo para la baterias porque el calor que genera la compu se tranfiere a las baterias y esta clase de baterias son muy delicadas con eso del calor


----------



## lucaspalomba (Sep 10, 2011)

Muchas gracias dseda86, te comento que comparto la idea con vos ,pero lo que mas me desconcerta es que la bateria funciona bien en otra maquina en mi maquina nunca pasa de 80% y dia a dia esta bajando como que el problema es mi maquina o cargador..:S .Muchas gracias...


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 10, 2011)

Pues entonces lo mas probable es que no funcione el circuito que sensa la carga de la bateria, prueba a descargar la bateria, luego la conectas unas 5 horas para cargarla y la usas hasta que se agote la pila de nuevo y le tomas el tiempo, ahi te daras cuenta de 3 cosas 1) La capacidad de la bateria para retener carga 2) Si el circuito carga la bateria 3)Si lo que falla es el circuito sensador de carga, en cuyo caso pues no te preocupes sigue usandola asi, porque si es el circuito que sensa la carga pues lo mas seguro es que tengas que cambiar la placa completa y eso sale muy caro


----------



## lucaspalomba (Sep 10, 2011)

Bueno , te comento puede ser que ese circuito de carga dia a dia carge cada vez menos?, si es asi las causas que se rompan cuales pueden ser? la bateria dura acorde a el porcentaje de carga, antes cargaba mas entoces duraba mas, ahora bien ese circuito de sensado es el que esta dentro de la bateria?Si estubiese en el motheboard cual suele ser su ubicacion.Muchas gracias por darme una mano y los tengo al tanto de lo que valla pasando muchas gracias..


----------

